# Fly the friendly skies



## wasabi (Aug 28, 2005)

http://www.barry.fireflyinternet.co.uk/fun/files/pilot.htm


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 28, 2005)

I waited forever...but the stewardess never brought those little bottles around!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 28, 2005)

Huh all I have is My TWO friends "Mister Smith and Mister Wesson".  You have to ask yourself one thing," Do I feel lucky?"  Well do you Punk! 



















    ! Am I mean or what?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 28, 2005)

You have me shaking in my boots, Maidrite.


----------

